# Motherhood encouragement



## LilyG (Jun 15, 2022)

Hey Mamas. Any books or resources (or advice?) that were generally encouraging to you as a mother, weary and in the thick of it? I am all ears.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Jun 15, 2022)

This is side tracking a bit, but there are some great Reformed Parenting groups on Facebook (ugh), where there is support and just general good words and advices to one another.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 15, 2022)

I wish I had this book when rearing my kids. It's not geared to parenting per se, but it is geared towards hardship and suffering, of which there can be plenty in family life. There's not a day when I pick it up that I am not blessed and strengthened.



https://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/sdg/flavel/Preparations%20for%20Sufferings%20-%20John%20Flavel.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jun 15, 2022)

The Bible, Proverbs and Ephesians






Withhold Not Correction: Bruce Ray: 9780875524009: Amazon.com: Books


Withhold Not Correction [Bruce Ray] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Withhold Not Correction



www.amazon.com




(Bruce Ray, withhold not correction)






Christian Living in the Home: Jay E. Adams: 9780875520162: Amazon.com: Books


Christian Living in the Home [Jay E. Adams] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Christian Living in the Home



www.amazon.com




(Jay Adams, Christian Living in the Home)


----------



## Mr. Great-Heart (Jun 15, 2022)

If you'd like something to listen to, may this sermon series [Marriage, Motherhood & Homemaking] be a great encouragement as to the importance of your labors.


----------



## LilyG (Jun 15, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 15, 2022)

"The Way Home" by Mary Pride radically changed my views on wife and motherhood. Now maybe it is theologically not reformed enough I don't know; I was a newish Christian, raised feminist/atheist, so, I was not as discerning as perhaps I am now. But man I loved that book. I have often thought to re read with my thoroughly reformed eyes but I loaned it out so long ago and did not get it back. . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Jun 15, 2022)

Elisabeth Elliot wrote some good stuff.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Jun 15, 2022)

This isn't about motherhood per se but the "Give me Jesus" journals by Well-Watered Women has been immensely helpful for my wife daily in keeping her nourished on Jesus as a mother of five. It's gives helpful structure for her for prayer/Scripture reading. She also greatly appreciates Jen Wilken bible studies.


----------



## LilyG (Jun 15, 2022)

ZackF said:


> Elisabeth Elliot wrote some good stuff.


Yes, thanks! I'd been trying to find stuff from her. Finally found these: 









The Call to Motherhood · Elisabeth Elliot


Resources in series 'The Call to Motherhood.'




elisabethelliot.org


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 15, 2022)

ZackF said:


> Elisabeth Elliot wrote some good stuff.


Yes, "Let Me Be A Woman," I think? And "The Hidden Art of Homemaking?" Hope I don't misremember the author.


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 15, 2022)

Miss Marple said:


> Yes, "Let Me Be A Woman," I think? And "The Hidden Art of Homemaking?" Hope I don't misremember the author.


I believe Hidden Art is by Edith Schaeffer. I'm glad you mentioned it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

